# Most colorful river in the world



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is really cool.

http://www.funzug.com/index.php/nature/most-colorful-river-in-the-world.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Wow. You can imagine the sound of the river when looking at the pictures.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

This looks like an artists palette...beautiful. Thanks for sharing..


----------

